# pollen drying and cleaning



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Is there a good book or some source of information I can get on how to properly dry and clean pollen to retail ? I have a lot of customers asking for it and I am going to start collecting it this coming season but I would like to learn how to do it properly.

I know there are large machines to process pollen, I will only be trapping 10 hives to start and if it works out, I will buy more traps, we only run 500 hives

Thanks


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is one that I have hosted on my website. https://static.secure.website/wscfus/9893467/5018704/pollenbook2review.pdf

You might also find a few others in the Files section of my apitherapy FB page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/apitherapy/files/

I trap pollen off of 2 of my topbar hives for my own personal use. I'm taking about 2 tablespoons a day and have about 4 quart size bags stockpiled in the freezer for this winter. I have one of those small plastic entrance traps that I remove the pollen daily and place it in the freezer in an open container for 24 hrs. Then I move it to a Ziploc bag and store until ready to use.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------

